# Avast user interface won't open - 'UI failed to load'



## Lakelandrose (May 13, 2017)

Avast seems to be working, ie it tells me my machine is 'protected' but when I try to open the programme or ask it to scan a file (with a right click) I get the above warning. I specifically downloaded an XP compatible version of avast and have unloaded it using avastclear.exe in safe mode, then reloaded it but to no avail. I have tried AVG too and get the same warning. It always used to work but came to the end of the free trial period so I got rid of it and tried AVG. I know the machine is geriatric but is a faithful old workhorse and I like XP.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1982 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series, 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 70 GB (27 GB Free); I: 465 GB (408 GB Free);
Motherboard: DIXONSXP, RC4107MA-RS2H
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Avast Free Antivirus 17.4* installs and works just fine in Windows XP Professional SP3 32-bit.

If you've also got the bloated, problematic *AVG* installed in your computer, uninstall it and then use its removal tool to get rid of the leftover file and registry debris.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------

